# что делать?



## akkordeonist.by (9 Фев 2011)

Когда я играю на аккордеоне , бывают часто какие-то запинки,спотыкания,в чем проблема,как исправить это?


----------



## bombastic (9 Фев 2011)

учить меденно, проучивать ушами (не мышечным наработком- музыка от души идет)
а чтобы пальчики бегали проучить не только места с ошибками, надо и сделать внутригрупповое смещение (учить мотивы в другом ритме - пунктиром, синкопный с ускорением и тд)
а вообще как говорится 
"говорить о музыке - что о архитектуре танцевать"

Самому понять ничего не получится а словами не скажешь.
найдите себе маститого наставника.


----------



## akkordeonist.by (10 Фев 2011)

наставник есть,и мы учим так же.Спасибо за ответ!)


----------

